# Maintaining cyle for larger tank transfer?



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm planning on getting a new 55g to transfer my RB's out from their current 30g. My current tank is nicely cycled and I'm running it with a Fluval 204.

Because of the lack of outlets, help and space, I don't have the option to set-up the new tank to cycle it. I am trying to figure out the best way to transfer everything at once. I also was wondering if that's possibe without compromising the fish.

I have read up on the forum and gotten some good info from other posts, but just wanted to double-check. I am planning to get either the Eheim Classic 2215 or an Eheam Ecco 2236 for the filtration. I wanted to ask about the cycle and how to maintain it going to the much larger tank:

- if I transfer my rocks and sand while adding a lot more new gravel will this kill the bacteria?
- do I need to transfer my old water in, I've heard no or yes?
- will transferring the old filter media into the new filter guarantee the cycle in the new tank?

I just want to see what risks I'm up against trying to do this in one day all at once.

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Basically....transfer the old tank to the new tank...filter and all. Add the new filter and let them both run for a month or two...so the new filter will seed with bacterial. Then you can remove the old filter...but when you do this....cut back on feeding to allow your new filter to catch up to the bio-load. When you first do the transfer...you are going to want to cut feeding a bit because you will loose some of the bacteria...so it will need to catch up.

As far as water....because you are trying to keep as much bacteria alive as possible...I would stick the old water in the new tank. My reason is that if you add gravel/sand from the old tank...and then add new water...you might kill off some of the bacteria because there might be a form of chlorine in your water. With the old water you wont need to worry about that...and when you add the new water to fill the tank.....it will be diluted to the point this wont be an issue....just condition it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would forget about the old water and just add 100% new water with conditioner. The chemical reaction is instant so no need to worry about the bacteria in the gravel bed. The important thing is to keep the bacteria alive in the old filter which means keep it running with an ammonia source to feed it. Once ready to transport filter to new tank just make sure the media is kept moist between the time you remove it and place on the new tank.


----------

